# Loomis Progreen or Greenwater Spinning Rod



## Slb9981 (Feb 9, 2020)

Which do you guys recommend? Price is basically the same for fishing 1/8 ounce jigs.


----------



## Gmullek (Mar 18, 2019)

Slb9981 said:


> Which do you guys recommend? Price is basically the same for fishing 1/8 ounce jigs.


I would take the reel I plan to use and see which rod "fit" the reel better in terms of their guide layout. See the link below for an explanation and pictures on what to look for in a spinning rod. 

https://anglersresource.net/read/5-tips-for-choosing-the-right-rod/

After doing this you may or may not still want a GLoomis....just depends on what reel you plan to use and if it is a good fit for the rod. A poor match fit wise between the reel and the rod, can lead to disappointment even for a high end rod/reel. I have taken 3000 series spinning reels from different manufacturers and put them on the same exact rod and gotten very different casting results all because the spool axle angles were different and didn't align with the guides the same.


----------



## Slb9981 (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a pro green that the tip broke on this weekend and was going to send it in for replacement. Wasn’t sure if I should ask if I should exchange it for the greenwater if at all possible.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

They won’t swap it


----------

